# Kayak Q



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried to put their Vizsla in an Ocean Kayak Venus 11? Gracie rides in our Malibu Two, but I've been looking for a boat that is easier to handle (on both land and water), and the Venus 11 has just shown up on craigslist.

Thanks for any data points!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If you don't get any help here and are on facebook, I'd ask this on the group Dog Paddlin'. Most of them have canoes, but there are quite a few kayakers too.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm a canoeist, and we canoe with our V. I'm not too familiar with kayaks, but if you've already had your girl in a kayak I wouldn't think it would be a problem. 

We are looking for a larger canoe (since our boy grew bigger than we had anticipated  ) and the canoes we are considering have places you can demo them in the water. We did this and brought our boy with us to do our test paddle. 

If the seller on Craigslist is not in a position to let you test paddle that kayak, perhaps you could find a store that would before you purchase.


----------

